# do u use prozac??



## susan nabeel (Sep 9, 2009)

have any one tried prozac?? i read it is good but i want the opnions of ppl who used it,, is it really that beneficial?? how about the side effects??


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

It can be, but there are also of side effects with psychiatric drugs. You need to discuss with your therapist where it worthwhile for your condition. Gentler therapies like 5htp and St. John's wort should be investigated first. This is just my suggestion. If you read up in the medication forum there are quite a bit of problems that patients can experience.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Prozac was the one SSRI to help my depression (not anxiety) and it helped a lot. My only side effect was weight loss and I wasn't complaining. Though as with all SSRIs the way they effect one person could be nothing like the way they do the next. It varies greatly. 

Give it a go! You won't know how you'll respond to it unless you try it yourself.


----------



## kissonmytooshie (Aug 7, 2010)

I think it really all depends on the person. I took it and ended up in the hospital, it didn't work for me. I take Celexa and it helps somewhat. I've been put on many different kinds of mediciations tho. Trial and error.


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

I HAVE A DIAGNOSIS OF REACATIVE DEPRESSION .I WENT ON PROZAC MANY YEARS AGO ,AND I AM STILL ON IT.It certainly helped me, and i think it still is,James /Ireland.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

UncertainMuffin said:


> *Prozac was the one SSRI to help my depression (not anxiety) and it helped a lot*. My only side effect was weight loss and I wasn't complaining. Though as with all SSRIs the way they effect one person could be nothing like the way they do the next. It varies greatly.
> 
> Give it a go! You won't know how you'll respond to it unless you try it yourself.


I had this experience as well. It eased my depression a bit, but did nothing for my anxiety.

It feels good to feel less depressed, but it's annoying that the SA is still in full force. It's worth a try


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, SA is my major concern, and it did nothing for it. It also made my muscles ache, but I think that's a rare side effect.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

susan nabeel said:


> have any one tried prozac?? i read it is good but i want the opnions of ppl who used it,, is it really that beneficial?? how about the side effects??


I'm on Prozac. I think it's helping a little bit with anxiety. Little is the key word. I still get anxious. It seems to help more with depression, I think. From what I can tell, side affects depend on the person. For me, it makes me sleepy and I think it's causing me to twitch (Like muscle spasms in my legs, arms, and torso. I'm not positive it is the medication, but I never twitched before. I don't feel brain zaps, though, which other members here have experienced with Prozac). Some people experience high energy and have a difficult time sleeping. Prozac is supposed to have a long half-life. However, I've noticed that I will have a panic attack if I forget to take my meds, so don't miss a day. This is certainly something you want to discuss with your doctor.

*Also, I felt doped up half the time and hyper the other half for the first couple weeks on the new medication. Your body has to adjust to it.

Oh yeah, and you may have increased or decreased appetite (I had decreased appetite, but that went away) and you may experience a decrease in your sex drive.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I'm on Prozac. I think it's helping a little bit with anxiety. Little is the key word. I still get anxious. It seems to help more with depression, I think. From what I can tell, side affects depend on the person. For me, it makes me sleepy and I think it's causing me to twitch (Like muscle spasms in my legs, arms, and torso. I'm not positive it is the medication, but I never twitched before. I don't feel brain zaps, though, which other members here have experienced with Prozac). Some people experience high energy and have a difficult time sleeping. Prozac is supposed to have a long half-life. However, I've noticed that I will have a panic attack if I forget to take my meds, so don't miss a day. This is certainly something you want to discuss with your doctor.
> 
> *Also, I felt doped up half the time and hyper the other half for the first couple weeks on the new medication. Your body has to adjust to it.
> 
> Oh yeah, and you may have increased or decreased appetite (I had decreased appetite, but that went away) and you may experience a decrease in your sex drive.


The twitches could definitely be the prozac. I had twitches all of the time while on it. I only had the brain zaps when I came off of it or forgot to take it. It didn't do anything negative to me appetite wise or sexually. However, I felt the zombie feeling that is common among all SSRI's.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Prozac never helped me, Paxil does though!


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

I had an awful time while on Prozac, and I took it for about a year. 

I got down to 90 pounds. It aggravated OCD behaviors. I was anxious to the extreme. It was as if my worst nightmare had become real, with me struggling even harder to calm down.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

It didn't work out so well, but it may have helped a little with OCD and being scared around people. It somehow made me a lot more withdrawn and even less talkative (I barely speak as it is) so as a theraputic tool it was absolutely worthless. Also had lots of vertigo, increase in tinnitus, indigestion, nightmares, and insomnia. I'm almost tempted to try a different SSRI but it was so terrible I don't want to risk going through that again.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I took it long ago as my first "try this" pill. It didn't really do much. Upped the dosage, and I actually felt worse. Worse as in, more fearful and more hopeless.


----------

